# Have you ever see Chris Timm Website...!?!?



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

This German guy Christoph Timm has the coolest *Compendium of Tandem information* I have ever see, plus he is not much of a Tandem Nazy so is easy to make your own educated choices since is very few things "Dogmatic" about the information he provides...

I know if it for a Few years, but sadly i never made the connection that maybe others will not know about it..

Sorry about that, Enjoy


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Chris is (or was) a regular on the Double Forte forum, as well...good guy.  

Craig


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

1x1_Speed_Craig said:


> Chris is (or was) a regular on the Double Forte forum, as well...good guy.
> 
> Craig


I never even send him a e-mail to thank him, but I guess is time the dude is brilliant and very helpful but with also very little attitude


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Chris is busy with raising a family, plus I think he changed professions or positions a few years ago, so he hasn't been as active lately in the tandem community. However, his experiences with tandems, specifically Rohloff hubs and Magura brakes, have been extremely helpful to many folks over the years (me included). He is also a very personable and helpful person. 
Back when off-road tandeming first started, Chris' website was the go-to place for information. Much of it is still very relevant.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

BigNut said:


> Chris is busy with raising a family, plus I think he changed professions or positions a few years ago, so he hasn't been as active lately in the tandem community. However, his experiences with tandems, specifically Rohloff hubs and Magura brakes, have been extremely helpful to many folks over the years (me included). He is also a very personable and helpful person.
> Back when off-road tandeming first started, Chris' website was the go-to place for information. Much of it is still very relevant.


The way I see Timm is somehow like a "Sheldon brown" of tandems..

I don't really care is the information is up to date or not (I don't think much have change anyway),

what really count for me is the way he manane his site, No commercial posting, none self interest "Blog attitude" with goggle advertisements, helpful, cordial, factual, very german if you ask me, but looks to me like is all focus on the benefit of the community he likes and loves..


----------

